# Q for LRQ - what's in your camera bag?



## NicholasG (Jan 12, 2019)

I noticed in a few posts you've mentioned shooting with Olympus cameras. I'm curious/noisy for some more details 

I'm also thinking about moving to a lighter system - my full frame canon + 70-200 is a lot of weight for the kind of photography I find I'm doing more and more (travel, landscape and wildlife). I noticed on our most recent trip to the NZ/AUS  sub antarctic islands that 2 of the guides had OM-D E-1M Mk II cameras and where getting excellent results.

Thanks!

Nicholas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 12, 2019)

I have an OM-D EM1 Mk2 which generally has the 12-100 lens on it (so 24-200 equivalent). Really impressed with that combination.

I also have the OM-D E-M10 Mk1 which usually has the 25mm 1.8 as a small walkabout camera. 

I have the 75-300 for a long lens, but if I did more telephoto shots, I'd upgrade to the Panasonic 100-400 I think. I have a few other lenses knocking around, but they don't leave my shelf very often.

I'm not a pixel peeper, but for me, it's a really good compromise between image quality at a much lighter weight.


----------



## micwarmington (Feb 12, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I have an OM-D EM1 Mk2 which generally has the 12-100 lens on it (so 24-200 equivalent). Really impressed with that combination.
> 
> I also have the OM-D E-M10 Mk1 which usually has the 25mm 1.8 as a small walkabout camera.
> 
> ...


hi victoria - i use panasonic cameras (G9) and lenses but lightroom does not support the new LmonochromeD profile - do you know if they might be doing something about that ? muchos regardos, mic w.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2019)

Not a clue Mic. Have they added support for its other camera profiles? You could put in a request at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 12, 2019)

I have both Nikon and Olympus (and Panasonic) systems and as a lover of my Nikkor 70-200 VRII, I can say that the Olympus 40-150 is a great equivalent. It is an amazing lens that delivers excellent IQ.  And that system is much smaller and more easily manageable to carry all day long.  And if you are shooting something like BIF, the E-M1 MkII is a step up from from the MkI (which I use).  Then again, I prefer my D500 when photographing things that move fast.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

